# Peer To Peer Wired Network Issues



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

I have attempted to set up my first p2p wired network today after buying a7 foot "cat5e: 8-conductor (4 twisted pair, unshielded) cable with rj-45 modular plugs. I had both my desktop and laptop connected directly this way and I went through the Windows XP network setup wizard. Problem is, since I had the adapters disabled in the past, even with the cable connected, the systems both reported that a network cable wasn't plugged in. It stayed that way even after the network setup wizard. My desktop uses a "Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection" adapter, while my laptop uses an "AMDtek AN983 10/100Mbps PCI Adapter" card. In the laptop's case, it's intergrated. There may be a software issue with it, but when I turn the laptop on and get to the desktop icons, my primary computer flashes a report at me that the network cable isn't plugged in. So it can see, however briefly, that they are connected, but it dies off quickly. I don't know what's wrong here. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

If you are setting up 2 NIC cards to communicate, you typically need a "Cross over" network cable.

JamesO


----------



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

JamesO said:


> If you are setting up 2 NIC cards to communicate, you typically need a "Cross over" network cable.


And what is that exactly? NIC cards? The tag on my cable reads only as "7-Ft. Catagiory 5E Computer Network Cable".

I installed recent updates for both my cards. Nothing changed there. I wanted to try this out because it sure beat burning standard 700MB CD discs and bouncing them all over the place. I hope it's not pricy, since I got this cable at Radio Shack, maybe they'll have one? They tried to sell me this USB cable thing for it, but I didn't quite like that idea very much.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A crossover cable will be labeled as such, either on the packaging or on the cable itself. What you have is a plain patch cable, that won't do the job.


----------



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

johnwill said:


> A crossover cable will be labeled as such, either on the packaging or on the cable itself. What you have is a plain patch cable, that won't do the job.


I see. I'll have to see if Radio Shack has such a thing tomarrow. And while I am out, I could probably get one at least seven foot long. If they have a patch cable like that, then they should have a crossover cable that long too. And if I understand right, this would make a direct p2p through the cable a two-way possability. For a moment I thought I had used the network wizard wrong somewhere. ^^;

I'm still new with networking. Only experimented with wireless PCMCIA cards previously, which didn't give me the best results I could have hoped for but did fine for p2p.

Anyway.. Any special considerations I should keep in mind? The laptop's CPU maxes at 850MHz, AMD chip. My desktop maxes at 2.6GHz, Intel Celeron. I don't think the speed will make a difference, but who knows what could affect it when I try next time?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Radioshack web link for 10ft xover cable:

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=278-2011

Catalog # 278-2011 $9.99

Use the in store availability checker option on the web page before you chase it down!

JamesO


----------



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

JamesO said:


> Radioshack web link for 10ft xover cable:
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=278-2011
> 
> ...


Checked. My local Radio Shack has some. So I just have to hope it's in the plan to stop by there tomarrow and the family trip doesn't just bypass it entirely.


----------



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

Alright. The primary issue is solved. I can now connect the two and share files. But what has me stumped is why I can't have one connected to my ISP vias dailup and the other one can't see that despite being set up in the browser to be "directly connected". It's set for intrnet sharing, but the actual sharing looks like a dud. So if my main PC is connected to the net, opening a browser on the second one doesn't allow me to load any pages. Unless that's supposed to happen? Does that with my WiFi too, but I was told my WiFi problem could just as easily be due to the type of card I am using when trying to access the net from a hotspot in the city.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I have never tried this, so there may be more to what I am going to suggest.

You will need to go into your network settings and enable Internet Connection Sharing, probably on both computers. Bottom left of main screen, choose *Start*, *Settings*, *Network Connections*, then choose the appropriate network connection, right click on the *Network Connection*, choose *Properties*, then choose *Advanced* and enable *Internet Connection Sharing*. 

I am going from the XP Pro menus, XP Home might be slightly different. You can also find *Network Connections* via *Settings, Control Panel*.

As I said, I have never tried this as I have always used a Network, so there may be more to this. I assume others will provide additional direction as needed.

Hope this is helpful.

JamesO


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The second Computer shold not have direct connection it should be set up to "Connect to the internet through another computer that has an internet connection'


----------



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

kodi said:


> The second Computer shold not have direct connection it should be set up to "Connect to the internet through another computer that has an internet connection'


The second computer _is_ set for the "through another computer" option. It's the _browser_ that I have on that machine that is set as "direct connection to the internet". It's quite the confusing situation.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Your primary Internet connection is via a dial up modem, correct? 

This may make things a bit tougher, I have never tried this, there may be an Internet sharing option under the dial up modem configuration??? 

Also watch out for firewalls, they may give you some problem until configured correctly. But make sure you use a firewall when all is sorted.

Hopefully someone else can expand on this configuration??

JamesO


----------



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

JamesO said:


> Your primary Internet connection is via a dial up modem, correct?
> 
> This may make things a bit tougher, I have never tried this, there may be an Internet sharing option under the dial up modem configuration???
> 
> ...



That's kind of a problem. When I am connecting, my Dialup entry only appears briefly when my ISP is trying to connect. Once it manages to confirm and load those starting pages, poof goes the entry. It likes to call itself "CS L2TP" when you can catch it's entry during the connection proccess.

And as for firewalls.. I won't be going into that really. Starts a hoopla and last time I tried a firewall, it farked up my winsock settings so I couldn't use IM service features like file transfers or properly connect to IRC DCC sessions. The more hoopla it raises, the more I grow weary of it. This sharing is intended for temporary sessions too, like maybe a minute of downloading antivirus updates and OS patches. It's true I could just connect my laptop to the phone for that, but it seems easier to just use the network cable instead of moving that phone cord around all the time.


----------



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

I have just tried to enable the sharing on the dialup. Since the connection icon is only visible while the system is connecting, I had to move quickly. In short, the thing refused to allow sharing, and the image attached is the proof. I tried again, sort of, by making a copy of the connection and renaming it so it doesn't pull a vanishing act once the connection was completed. Havn't messed with the copy quite yet.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Who is your ISP? Do you use Windows to connect to the internet or the software from your ISP?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ok, this is going to sound strange, but don't worry, *it works!*

microsoft's connection sharing is a pain in the rear.

so, this is what we do.

we set up the network, as you have, so that both machines can see each other, and access each other's files.

then, on the machine with the dial up modem, download and install "AnalogX" proxy server.

it takes a tiny bit of getting used to, but it's easier than microsoft's version.

once you have the machine with the dial up set up with analogx running, then the other computer will simply be able to connect, as if connected to a router.


if you need serious help with analogx, there is countless tutorials online, and if needed, i will install it so that i can walk you through it.

(note: i have used analogx to share a connection with up to 6 computers, and i have used it with AOL, CompuServe, Prodigy, Pacifier, EarthLink, MindSpring, and some other smaller local ISP's.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FYI, here's the link to AnalogX Proxy Server. :smile:


----------



## MMPKA (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry it took so long to reply. My ISP is called "Wal-Mart Connect". For all intents and purposes, it's literally a cheap America Online. Programmed in part by same and the graphical interface more or less the same. At least the only plus I see about it is that when I get email (which is rare since I use Gmail for the forums and stuff), it clicks a verbal audio file saying "You've got mail!" Ironically to me, it sounds like it's saying "You've got mayo!" With mayo implying mayonaise. o_o; Shot included.

When the ISP dials in, the connection "CS L2TP" appears in the Netowrk Connections window if I have that open. When the connection completes, the entry vanishes entirely. Not even "Show hidden files" makes it visible after the connection has been established.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

with analogx, as long as the internet works on the first machine, you don't have to choose sharing options with the modem in network properties.

you simply run analogx, and it starts a virtual server for the lan to use.


so, what i would do is strip the network back down to a stock file shared network, and then make sure the dial up works, and that machine has internet, and then get analogx running.

then set the other machine up to automatically get an ip, as if it was connected to a router.

i mention this again because without being able to make microsoft share that modem, microsoft's tool won't work here, and analogx is perfect for that.


----------

